# Scarytown - yard haunt 2008



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

So, my yard haunt is in Flint, Michigan. It's gotten a lot bigger over the years, to the point where we have live actors and a path that leads to a small haunted house. The kids in the neighborhood even help me set up. It's great fun. I have a few videos I uploaded from my phone. The quality is poor, but you can hear the screams and laughter!!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Oops, how do you embed youtube vids here?

Well, here are a couple of stills anyway, 'til I figure it out:


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Uncle Steed said:


> Oops, how do you embed youtube vids here?


I think you just need to copy and paste the URL into your post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Like this:


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've got some great looking props there Steed. Are you the one in the suspenders?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Haunt !


----------

